# The best cigar you've smoked for less than $5 is...



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Just name one. The absolute best one. The cigar can have any country origin.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Padron Delicias - $15 for 5, so $3 a pop


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Still new to this but I would have to say Indian Taba Super Fuerte


----------



## The Muffin Man (Jan 27, 2010)

My favorite like Zogg's is made by Padron, though it is the 3000 series ($3.8 each.)


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

Oliva V Lancero, right at the five dollar mark if you buy a box. My go to and favorite cigar.

I also like the Oliva O a lot too. That might be a bit closer to being under the five dollar mark.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

You can score DPG Serie JJ Maduro 5 packs on the Jambalaya for $25, so that'd be my pick. For a cigar that is always under $5, I'd go with the Diesel UC.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Partagas Short


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

I can get Cubao No. 2's for around $4.20, so this gets my vote. Granted, this is a special deal so for a regularly priced < $5.00 smoke, I'd look at LHO III's from Holts


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd have to go with a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990. Man, talk about smoooooooth! Of course that's a sale price......


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Sep 1, 2010)

Any of the Oliva cigars that come in sizes for less than $5.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

HdM Palma Extra or a Boli PC.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Still exploring myself. I like Olivas... but so far the only cigar to blow my socks off is the Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Can be had for around $3 a stick.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Padilla Signature 1932 Torpedo for $3.75.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Currently for me is Punch Uppercut, bought a box for $61. May be bias since that was my first box purchase lol.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Less than $5...

Maybe I've got the palate of a goat, but there are a LOT of REALLY GOOD cigars under $5. 

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro is hands down my favorite under $3 cigar, so that's what I'll vote. But most everything I smoke is $5 and under, so my favorite $5 and under cigar is really whatever I'm in the mood for at the time.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

CAO La Traviata. 

That's just off the top of my head. I'll have to think about this further.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Just pick one.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Cain F 550, can be bought in box of 24 from Rockycigars.com for $110+5 shipping, so comes in at under $5. Much richer taste than other Cains.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Just one? Dank. Not easy.... partagas mille fluer. I year the short is much better. Haven't had one.

Notables are:
Most any nub can be had for eight around$ 5 if you don't get it in the 460 or larger. And there all great
Oliva serie g
Camacho slr
Grab habano vintage 02
Rocky patel vintage 1990


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

My pick is Man O' War Ruination.


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

Onyx for me


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> Just one? Dank. Not easy.... partagas mille fluer. I year the short is much better. Haven't had one.
> 
> Notables are:
> Most any nub can be had for eight around$ 5 if you don't get it in the 460 or larger. And there all great
> ...


Yes Blake, just one.

Those Partagas sound real good --real good.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Yes Blake, just one.


In that case, scratch my last post....

The best$ 5 stick is the guten calla robusto....

.. ih, no, I didn't, ... but I did!

Seriosuly though. I wanna try the partagas short, right up against the mills fluer. I have just got to know if there is really as big of a difference I.then as people state. Both are priced good and the only reason I don't have more of them is tat I do t have a credit card and my bank do t wow me to use my debit card over seas unless im there.... so stupid. Fixing to switch banks for other reasons. So I might soon be back in this thread to state a different favorite$ 5 cigar... I will try to post just one stogie next time.... no promises though.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Diesel unlimited D.6


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story.

Just nabbed a 5 pack for $22.


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as gahdzila in that almost everything I smoke is well under $5, and I enjoy most of what I smoke. Some that are at the top of my list now that can be regularly had for less than $5 is diesel uc and unlimited, nica libre, padron panatela, and sancho panza extra fuerte.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I am really liking the oliva serie g maduro right now. There are a ton of good cigars for under $5.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

I've been smoking quite expensive cigars(mostly cubans) until this July so I don't have lots of experience with "cheap" smokes but my best smoke under 5$ would be RP Edge Toro Corojo. Sensational pleasure


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm. For NC's it would have to be a Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo de Tradicion Corona.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Churchill, after a little time in the humi you won't find a better full-flavored smoke for the price


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Not including bombed cigars as they are gifts, I've never bought a cigar for less than $5.00 (True Fact) ound::cheeky:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Cu-Avana Intenso.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Under $5 Padron 2000, and 3000

Under $1 (if you win a auction now and then) hand down winner are the Puros Indios cigars


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

They used to be under $2.50 ea: LaFinca Maduro


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Bunker said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Antano Churchill, after a little time in the humi you won't find a better full-flavored smoke for the price


Good one!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Not including bombed cigars as they are gifts, I've never bought a cigar for less than $5.00 (True Fact) ound::cheeky:


Seriously? I know you have some Cubans in your humidor, and I highly doubt they were all gifted to you. So if you can get them for less than $5 a stick, please PM me the place or website you're getting them from (I'm not American and I don't live in the USA in case you were wondering :wink


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I also like the Padrons as a sub $5 cigar.:banana:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> Seriously? I know you have some Cubans in your humidor, and I highly doubt they were all gifted to you. So if you can get them for less than $5 a stick, please PM me the place or website you're getting them from (I'm not American and I don't live in the USA in case you were wondering :wink


My point is I've always paid MORE than $5 for my cigars. Taxes here are high.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Edit:goof-up


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> My point is I've always paid MORE than $5 for my cigars. Taxes here are high.


My mistake. I guess in my excitement I misread your "more" for "less".

You know what they say, "more is less and less is more".


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> My mistake. I guess in my excitement I misread your "more" for "less".
> 
> You know what they say, "more is less and less is more".


It's all good. More taxes means less smokes so you are correct. LOLound:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Let's try to stay on topic please :smile:.

Name the best cigar you've had (regardless of country origin) that cost under $5. JUST PICK ONE :smile:.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Any 5 Vegas series "A" Maduro


----------



## ElectroManiac (Oct 22, 2010)

La aroma de cuba is a great cigar for under 5$. You can get a robusto 5 pack for 24.50 $ on CI.

Thats just on the top of my head. 5 Vegas is another excellent choice


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

The 5 Vegas line and don't forget Gisperts, love the Gispert right off the B&M shelf with no aging and is always a good smoke.


----------



## Nate G (Sep 23, 2010)

Sub $5 I'd go with Padilla Miami


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

cain f 550


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

MOW


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Not the best smoke by any stretch of imagination, but Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Churchill. Taste is subjective, right?


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

If I can add a second it would be the 601 Box pressed maduro


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

5 bucks and under is a very very wide category. I mean there are so many it would be hard to narrow it down to just one. Now if you said 1-2 bucks, my vote would be for the Perdomo Slow aged. Great cheap cigars!


----------



## bas (Jul 9, 2010)

Oliva G Maduro for me, but those Padron 2000s are awful close.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ever since Zogg reviewed the Oliva O number 4, I have been smoking these. This may be my favorite cigar, and it is under $3. I am going to order two boxes tomorrow. Great taste, I get a solid hour burn time.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I have been loving all 3 different Puros Huerfanos blends, which are supposedly Drew Estate seconds from Famous Smoke. They are from $2 - $4 per stick and I think they are all delicious. The 52x for morning smokes and the others later in the day.

edit - they are not infused or flavored sticks, just tobacco flavor.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I just had to go back through my purchase history since I was told to stay on topic. I have in fact bought JLP Cazadores & Petite Cazadores that got through without duty so they cost the princely sum of $1.76 per stick. That would make them the best sub $5 smoke Tash has ever had. LMAO.:bolt:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Capoeira Formado at about $2.50 a clip.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

The only cigar that I have smoked under $5.00 is a Sancho Panza Double Maduro. I enjoyed it and would smoke another.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

How about $2 a piece or less? Arturo Fuente curlyhead.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Kook said:


> MOW


That's not a $5 at retail prices.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Broz said:


> That's not a $5 at retail prices.


At retail pricing, some of these are not under five. My Padilla 32 torpedo is $10+ cigar at retail, but as much as like it, I'm not paying that much for it. I got them for under $5 each.

I purchased a box of MOW Robusto #2 for less than five bucks a cigar so these deals occur.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Oliva O maduro, exellent smoke


----------



## Wedge (Sep 1, 2010)

CAO La Traviata :thumb:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wedge said:


> CAO La Traviata :thumb:


I keep hearing rumors of this wonderful cigar....


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I keep hearing rumors of this wonderful cigar....


Ain't no rumors. Prettygood smoke.


----------



## Captain Polska (Mar 26, 2010)

My vote would be the Gran Habano Vintage 2002. Really good smoke for under 3 dollars a stick. I ordered a box myself and it was gone within a month time.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Broz said:


> That's not a $5 at retail prices.


Check this out:

Cigars International


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Check this out:
> 
> Cigars International


That's a special.

This thread is about the best sticks that can be normally had for less than $5 each, not super special deals on more expensive sticks which aren't always guaranteed. Yes, you can arguably win expensive sticks for less than $5 a pop, but that doesn't make them normally cheaper sticks. This also means that for some of you special types, there aren't any normal under $5 sticks that are "good enough" to bother smoking.

Hell, I could say Gurkha Centurians which could arguably be had for under $5 in some specific samplers, but that would defeat the purpose of this thread.

Carry on.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Broz said:


> That's a special.
> 
> This thread is about the best sticks that can be normally had for less than $5 each, not super special deals on more expensive sticks which aren't always guaranteed. Yes, you can arguably win expensive sticks for less than $5 a pop, but that doesn't make them normally cheaper sticks. This also means that for some of you special types, there aren't any normal under $5 sticks that are "good enough" to bother smoking.
> 
> ...


True. But I think this thread is even more enlightening if people were able to point out smokes that normally retail for $10+ cigar where you can get them for less than $5 even if it means waiting. I have purchased the majority of my small inventory through deals and promotions. If someone was to know that a expensive cigar is not out of their budget if they waited, that would bring a smile to my face. My point is if you got it for $5 bucks or less, then tell it here. If some random owner of a B&M decided to sell me a 1926 for $5, you bet I would tell you guys the story.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

another good option is the sancho panza extra fuerte blend. although they aren't quite padron x000's, there pretty good cigars.


----------



## Madurofan-cl (Jul 9, 2007)

Nick's Sticks Maduro is good - the Origen small cigars 5 pack (can't think of the name) can be had for 12.95 and is a great smoke. Rough in appearancew but really great flavors!!


----------



## Madurofan-cl (Jul 9, 2007)

Madurofan-cl said:


> Nick's Sticks Maduro is good - the Origen small cigars 5 pack (can't think of the name) can be had for 12.95 and is a great smoke. Rough in appearancew but really great flavors!!


Thats 12.95 for 5....


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

AB Tempus Picked up 10 for $40 On the Jambalaya a few months ago.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

gator_79 said:


> AB Tempus Picked up 10 for $40 On the Jambalaya a few months ago.


This one seems to rotate on the Jam.....one of my favorites.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Any NUB


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

The Oliva G is a good choice. Recently, Casa Magna and El Baton have never let me down. Great smoke for the price point.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Broz said:


> That's a special.
> 
> This thread is about the best sticks that can be normally had for less than $5 each, not super special deals on more expensive sticks which aren't always guaranteed. Yes, you can arguably win expensive sticks for less than $5 a pop, but that doesn't make them normally cheaper sticks. This also means that for some of you special types, there aren't any normal under $5 sticks that are "good enough" to bother smoking.
> 
> ...


Yeah Special...

I guess it's just because I very rarely buy "Retail" prices anymore. Find the resolve to wait and shop and you will too.

The OP did not post any special purpose of this thread that I can think of, only: 
_"Just name one. The absolute best one. The cigar can have any country origin."_


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Reading the OP, the question implied is : What is the best smoke you have had that you paid less than $5 for. Your debating semantics guys.

MSRP is irrelevant in reality. There is no such thing as a $5 stick from a B&M here but yet I have smoked a few.:dunno:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Partagas shorts


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Brickhouse


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Just name one. The absolute best one. The cigar can have any country origin
:smile:.


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

When I think of the best stick for under $5, the La Escepcion 2006 comes to mind. It can be had at jrcigars.com for $4 a stick and it easily holds up to the twice as expensive Siglos. The strength and flavor profile is similar but in my opinion exceeds that of the Siglos.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

anyone pepin product blues/black.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

pepin blue corona
Padron Londres


----------



## pahuhnnj (Aug 23, 2010)

Acid Kuba Kuba - I know the Acid line is very polarizing...you either love them or hate them...but I really enjoy this one.


----------



## Farani (Oct 28, 2010)

601 blue can be found online for less than $5.

if we're talking msrp, what i'm smoking right now, tat petit cazadores reserva. the havani vi veroco #5 is also fantastic for under $5 msrp.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Most the Cigars I smoked are under $5 but so far the best I've had is a CAO gold


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Bump.... come folks, keep it going. I have a list to make here....

no time to waste.... more cigars to buy.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Casa Magna Colorado.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Just name one. The absolute best one. The cigar can have any country origin
> :smile:.


I thought you were tired of Non Cubans?


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I was just really put off by some smokes I had last week....they were dead and lifeless.

But I rebounded with some very good ones.

I am getting some of the shorts soon, though. I can't pass that up.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I notice that there does not seem to be too many Cubans that cost under 5 bucks.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

My CAO La Traviata came in just under at 4.95


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Any Cuban Petite Corona is gonna come in at under $5 take your pick. The Partagas shorts are my favorites but the Bolivar Juan Lopez Por Laranga Are all unique in there own right.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

seyer0686 said:


> My pick is Man O' War Ruination.


X2 on this!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Partagas short!
Diesel!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BKDW said:


> I notice that there does not seem to be too many Cubans that cost under 5 bucks.


Pay more attention there are many spend time at the Habano's section and learn! Instead of talking about them here where it is not allowed! Haven't we had enough drama here lately! Come on Manny you know better!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Guys, it's perfectly okay to "mention" Cuban cigars here, particularly if you're asked what your "favorite" something-something is. It's just not okay to engage in "discussion" of Cubans in the general forums. I see nothing wrong, thus far, but let's just keep it civil and on topic.

My two:

SCdlH El Principe 

CAO Brazilia Piquitos (sp)


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Used to Boli PC for me but now over $5. 

HdM Palma Extra is dynamite.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

La Vieja Habana Brazilian Maduro Belicoso @ under $2


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Don, you know how to pick em the San Cristobals are fantastic cigars, probably my favorite Cuban!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

For me Brickhouse, La Traviata Maduro and Diesel.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I think I pay more for my cc's than most of the botl's here so my story is a tad different. My favorite under $5 cigars is the Hoyo Palmas Extra. I just can't get enough of these for the money.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Gran Habano Cabinet Selection used to be under five at Famous and the Camacho Triple Maduro which is right at five on the monster!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

RP square edge from holts. I had one this weekend and it was great.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Upmann Corona Major
Party Corona Senior


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BKDW said:


> I notice that there does not seem to be too many Cubans that cost under 5 bucks.


Wow i apologize Manny Don say's its Okay!



Herf N Turf said:


> Guys, it's perfectly okay to "mention" Cuban cigars here, particularly if you're asked what your "favorite" something-something is. It's just not okay to engage in "discussion" of Cubans in the general forums. I see nothing wrong, thus far, but let's just keep it civil and on topic.
> 
> My two:
> 
> ...


I gotta say i am confused by all of this! No disrespect intended sorry for the thread-jack! I saw a thread last night that lasted 10 seconds. All the guy said was what should i buy dirty rats or Be-hikes. Once again i apologize for my ignorance!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Diesel's UC (properly aged)


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I haven't had one in awhile but I remember the Carlos Torono 1916 Cameroon Corona being really great and only costs like $3 or so.


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

Favorite for me is a Final Blend toro.


----------



## netbeui22 (Feb 11, 2011)

Surely someone has mentioned the Padron 2000 in here? Its the only smoke I never run out of!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm a fan of the Cu Avana Intensos and Cuba Libre One. A couple of full bodied flavor heavy smokes. They average about three bucks per stick. I have to give some love to the Gran Habano Corojo blend as well. The Vintage 2002 and the lancero really shine.


----------

